# Fenix LD12 2017 Edition



## gurdygurds (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks like Fenix announced a 2017 edition of the LD12 with a neutral white LED. I've been dormant on this forum as of late and haven't been looking at lights but this has peaked my interest. Anyone interested in this one?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks good but really like that FD30


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 17, 2016)

Alright, how about.............NOW!! Anyone want to talk about it now??!! Here are my thoughts since you asked. Side switch is now the metal variety which I like better, it tail stands now, and its a neutral white led. I liked my old LD12 and gave one as a gift but it would skip modes and not change modes reliably. So if the glitches from the old LD12 are fixed plus these new features I think this is a winner.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 17, 2016)

the 2017 LD12 looks to be good enough that it will be around for an awfully long time. I like the size/output/build quality/NW LED enough that I pre ordered one today. Looking very forward to it


----------



## wolfgaze (Nov 17, 2016)

Question, why is the reported NiMH runtime so much higher than for Alkaline? I thought Alkalines were capable of a higher capacity than their NiMH (rechargeable) counterparts - although I could be mistaken... 

I wonder what the beam profile will be like for this light. The older LD12 had a smallish and extremely well defined hotspot (which I wasn't a fan of, but it made for good throw). I do really like the weight & feel of the light in my hand - seems like it has a good build quality. I had someone from the forum modify my LD12 with a Nichia 219c and apply some diffusor film to the lens for a floody beam profile... I do like the improved sideswitch on this updated model. Maybe I will buy it and also have someone modify it for me (this time with a 219b emitter)....


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 17, 2016)

Ah yes. Hadn't thought about the beam profile. I'm also not a huge fan of the super tight and defined hotspot. That's what killed the LD09 for me. I might have to wait and see a review and some beamshots before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 17, 2016)

219b is such a beautiful tint.


----------



## Newguy2012 (Nov 17, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> 219b is such a beautiful tint.



It is but I don't think you'll see in a fenix light. I think they only uses Cree LEDs.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 18, 2016)

Intriguing and sleek light but I'd first like to see a comparison with the Klarus Mi7 which probably will edge it out. The Mi7 took 14500's from the getgo.


----------



## phosphor (Nov 18, 2016)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Intriguing and sleek light but I'd first like to see a comparison with the Klarus Mi7 which probably will edge it out. The Mi7 took W's from the getgo.


....personally I'd be wiling to sacrifice some throw for the Fenix, which has 4 well-spaced levels and a momentary tail switch. No parasitic drain issue on the Fenix either.


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 18, 2016)

phosphor said:


> ....personally I'd be wiling to sacrifice some throw for the Fenix, which has 4 well-spaced levels and a momentary tail switch. No parasitic drain issue on the Fenix either.


Fenix is top notch. Love the build quality. I've never had a failure with any of mine.


----------



## Yamabushi (Nov 18, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> Ah yes. Hadn't thought about the beam profile. I'm also not a huge fan of the super tight and defined hotspot. That's what killed the LD09 for me. I might have to wait and see a review and some beamshots before I pull the trigger.


I use a Fenix AD401 Diffuser on my LD12. Soft flood with the lens flipped down; tight spot with it flipped back (the diffuser lens will flip 270 degrees to lay down along the body of the light).


----------



## kreisl (Nov 18, 2016)

has lost the LD10/LD12-series charm. where is the flat surface logo printing on the body?
and they did the same 'error' with round body styling and single-side tailcap holes, which will end up in alignment catastrophe?

i got 1 light which looks proportional the same, has 900lm, and XP-L Hi LED and is also pocketable. i was super lucky with my unit:






i like my LD12 because it has the looks and feel of the classic/legendary LD AA series. i also preferred the old PD32 looks. anyway, i won't bite for sure. afaik one could use 14500 in the old LD12, the light just isn't regulated, mine puts out over 450 Fenix lumens in the first 30sec after activation on a fully charged Sanyo 14500:


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 18, 2016)

I agree that the old styling is more attractive. LD10 and L1D are really cool looking in my opinion. I'm not sure which is the OFFICIAL Fenix website, but fenixlighting.com shows that the LD11 has been discontinued. If that's the case I may need to snag one of those again while waiting to see some beam shots and reviews of this new LD12.


kreisl said:


> has lost the LD10/LD12-series charm. where is the flat surface logo printing on the body?
> and they did the same 'error' with round body styling and single-side tailcap holes, which will end up in alignment catastrophe?
> 
> i got 1 light which looks proportional the same, has 900lm, and XP-L Hi LED and is also pocketable. i was super lucky with my unit:
> ...


----------



## Tachead (Nov 18, 2016)

It's pretty low output for a new 14500 light(70 lumen high and only 5 min. 150 lumen turbo on NiMh:thinking, it uses a pretty outdated emitter, has poor efficiency/runtimes, still no moonlight mode, and still has a timed step down instead of real time thermal regulation. I dont know, I really think Fenix is having trouble being competitive lately. Most of their new lights just really havent been anything special imo. I do like that they finally are offering more neutral white options though. And, the stainless steel side button and low voltage warning are nice touches. Hopefully they will try and be more innovative/competitive because I like the brand.


----------



## scs (Nov 18, 2016)

Tachead said:


> It's pretty low output for a new 14500 light(70 lumen high and only 5 min. 150 lumen turbo on NiMh:thinking, it uses a pretty outdated emitter, has poor efficiency/runtimes, still no moonlight mode, and still has a timed step down instead of real time thermal regulation. I dont know, I really think Fenix is having trouble being competitive lately. Most of their new lights just really havent been anything special imo. I do like that they finally are offering more neutral white options though. And, the stainless steel side button and low voltage warning are nice touches. Hopefully they will try and be more innovative/competitive because I like the brand.



I agree. The XPG2 is probably cheaper for Fenix to make. Yeah, Fenix regulation and runtimes no longer impress me, in the context of what ZL and now Olight are able to produce.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 18, 2016)

scs said:


> I agree. The XPG2 is probably cheaper for Fenix to make. Yeah, Fenix regulation and runtimes no longer impress me, in the context of what ZL and now Olight are able to produce.



Yep, Zebralight, Olight, Armytek, Nitecore, Thrunite, exc. just pick a brand and they likely surpass this in many ways including efficiency. And, unfortunately it is not just this model. Fenix has a lot of things going for them but, they really need to work on their innovation, efficiency, exc. to be more competitive. I am not sure what has been happening lately.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 18, 2016)

My guess is that Fenix is aiming for an all-around light that has quality construction and good performance. From my understanding, their quoted outputs and runtimes are very accurate while some other manufacturers claims are a bit bloated.


Tachead said:


> Yep, Zebralight, Olight, Armytek, Nitecore, Thrunite, exc. just pick a brand and they likely surpass this in many ways including efficiency. And, unfortunately it is not just this model. Fenix has a lot of things going for them but, they really need to work on their innovation, efficiency, exc. to be more competitive. I am not sure what has been happening lately.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 18, 2016)

It uses the XPG2 R5 emitter it is much more recent than the original XPG2 it is supposedly more efficient. Beam profile should be very good I am thinking a more well defined original PD32 beam profile. Guess I will find out when mine shows up.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 20, 2016)

Well, what kind of LD22-2017 could they/should they make?
I think that since you have a button to press for modes, how about five of them?

xp-l HI or perhaps xp-l2. A real neutral-white: 4500K, not the traditional Fenix 'neutral' of 5000K. V6 bin minimum.
500, 125, 31, 8, 2 lumens


----------



## Grijon (Nov 20, 2016)

Fenix is the brand my flashaholism started with; as I learned and gained experience with lights the brand just couldn't cut it for me anymore as I grew unwilling to pay for cool tints.

For me to purchase a non-lithium light I want neutral or warm tint, tailstanding, and a 1- or sub-lumen low.

This LD12 is almost my perfect single-AA light! I really like the LiIon compatibility, too.

I would order one today - if it had a single-/sub-lumen mode. (So close!!!)


----------



## twistedraven (Nov 20, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Question, why is the reported NiMH runtime so much higher than for Alkaline? I thought Alkalines were capable of a higher capacity than their NiMH (rechargeable) counterparts - although I could be mistaken...



Better voltage sag curves probably.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 20, 2016)

Neutral white LD12. Interesting!

But I wonder why Fenix is so stubborn to keep XP-G2(or XP-E2) with their single AA lights. Why not XM-L2? Yes; the throw will be better with XP-G2 but I still find it strange because the single CR123 lights use XM-L2. And why still not a ~1lm low mode? Anyway I find this light interesting.


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Its a great light, at least it was for its time, NW is a nice edition but i don't think its something special like Fenix lights used to be.


----------



## colight (Nov 21, 2016)

I see all of this in the light(pun intended) not of a flashaholic, but from a manufacturer's POV. Should they cater for a few hundred, or few thousand flashlight fanatics and/or enthusiasts, or should they cater for the millions of consumers who buy illumination tools for what they are designed for - lighting the world around them? I love a flashlight that can throw up to a 1000 m away with an LED the intensity of which can outshine the sun, but if you were manufacturers, what would you do? (I know I am going to be stoned for this comment, but it is okay, I can take it! ) No, I think they do consider the comments from many flashlight enthusiasts, hence this LD12 (didn't you all ask for NW, inter alia?) but they have to look at what the masses want also, hence all the other products. I'm glad I'm not a manufacturer having to face these choices of who to please!


----------



## Tachead (Nov 21, 2016)

colight said:


> I see all of this in the light(pun intended) not of a flashaholic, but from a manufacturer's POV. Should they cater for a few hundred, or few thousand flashlight fanatics and/or enthusiasts, or should they cater for the millions of consumers who buy illumination tools for what they are designed for - lighting the world around them? I love a flashlight that can throw up to a 1000 m away with an LED the intensity of which can outshine the sun, *but if you were manufacturers, what would you do? *(I know I am going to be stoned for this comment, but it is okay, I can take it! ) No, I think they do consider the comments from many flashlight enthusiasts, hence this LD12 (didn't you all ask for NW, inter alia?) but they have to look at what the masses want also, hence all the other products. I'm glad I'm not a manufacturer having to face these choices of who to please!



Make a flashlight that is competitive with other manufactures(the competition) models in output, features, efficiency, and emitter choice. This flashlight is not competitive in any of those areas unfortunately.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 21, 2016)

I know this light isn't really all that impressive when compared with simialr lights on the market but it is still at the top of my to buy list. I love Fenix (no they aren't as innovative as other manufacturers) because they offer solid lights with realistic outputs and runtimes at reasonable prices. I know when I grab one of my Fenixs it's going to work and not leave me without light. The main reason I don't own more of their lights is the lack of NW offerings and moonlight modes. I have asked and asked for these options and they have at least finally listened to one of our requests so I've got to give this one a try.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 21, 2016)

I agree with you Tac Gunner,

Nothing spectacular with this new model. But if I am right it's Fenix first 1AA flashlight(headlamp not included) in neutral white. The brightness levels are well spaced and it has no extreme output. At least with AA NiMh and lithium cell all brightness levels, including the highest, should be flat regulated for a decent time without step down after a short while. Let see if anyone reviewing it.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 21, 2016)

Maybe the name is wrong.
Should be 2016 edition.
Because Fenix should be able to source an S2 or S3 bin 'neutral-white' [Fenix usually does 5000K]


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 25, 2016)

I feel that this new model can even surpass the awesomeness of the older models. I really like the new 14500 li-ion support too, making the light even more flexible.


----------



## dbld49 (Nov 25, 2016)

I placed an order for the ld12 last night. I didn't have a light in 14500 format, nor a neutral white LED. I don't even need this light, but think it would be a great pocket light for work, or whatever. It's a Fenix, so I really have no doubt this will be a solid performer. I only own Fenix lights, so I don't care there's no moonlight mode.


----------



## natez92 (Nov 27, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Question, why is the reported NiMH runtime so much higher than for Alkaline? I thought Alkalines were capable of a higher capacity than their NiMH (rechargeable) counterparts - although I could be mistaken...
> 
> I wonder what the beam profile will be like for this light. The older LD12 had a smallish and extremely well defined hotspot (which I wasn't a fan of, but it made for good throw). I do really like the weight & feel of the light in my hand - seems like it has a good build quality. I had someone from the forum modify my LD12 with a Nichia 219c and apply some diffusor film to the lens for a floody beam profile... I do like the improved sideswitch on this updated model. Maybe I will buy it and also have someone modify it for me (this time with a 219b emitter)....



Who was it that modded your LD12? (If you don't mind me asking) I was wanting someone to do the exact same thing to mine.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyone get their new LD12 yet??


----------



## ecallahan (Dec 1, 2016)

I have 2 on the way, supposed to arrive Saturday. There isn't many single AA neutral white lights on the market right now that are in stock. I will know more first hand in a few days. First thing I'll do after making sure they work is put diffusion film if they have a tight beam profile.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 1, 2016)

Well alright! Got my 2017 LD12 today along with 4 800mah Fenix 14500's. This thing is awesome!! The tint is very neutral but does have a very very slight hint of green against some surfaces. Aside from that I am very satisfied. To my eyes the 2017 LD12 is putting way more than 320 lumens out the front. My copy is flawless in build quality I love it!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 1, 2016)

Yea but do you like it?! Just kidding, sounds good! How's the beam look, hotspot and flood transition wise?


CelticCross74 said:


> Well alright! Got my 2017 LD12 today along with 4 800mah Fenix 14500's. This thing is awesome!! The tint is very neutral but does have a very very slight hint of green against some surfaces. Aside from that I am very satisfied. To my eyes the 2017 LD12 is putting way more than 320 lumens out the front. My copy is flawless in build quality I love it!!!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 1, 2016)

Glad to hear a report on it. I'm really hoping to squeeze it into my budget


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 2, 2016)

it is awesome! It HAS to be putting more than 320 OTF it easily hangs with my 340 lumen PD32. What does the profile look like? It is an XPG emitter thus the profile is very well defined. Nice crisp hot spot but not TO sharply defined. A very slight corona and awesome spill that is just as bright at the outer edge as it is where it starts outside the corona. The transitions from spot to corona to spill are how do I put this umm just about perfect in usual XPG fashion. There is no oversize or dramatic transition from one to another. Lastly I gotta say this little light is incredibly well built it is IP68 rated! It has the same low profile tail switch as found on the 2016 PD32. It can almost tail stand...almost. The low profile switch is the same height as the raised edges of the tail. So...I will be installing an Armytek V3 switch boot so it can tail stand just like I did with my 2016 PD32. Comes with a much better holster than older Fenix models. Clip is nice and tight and black to match the light. The strobe is awesome. I have full confidence I could turn it on and throw it into a creek and it would keep on running. This light is a screaming value...


----------



## colight (Dec 2, 2016)

With all these positive remarks I may just have to convince my personal minister of finance that I need this light. I'm not particularly fond of the NW, but maybe I may even start to like it....


----------



## TheBelgian (Dec 2, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> It uses the XPG2 R5 emitter it is much more recent than the original XPG2 it is supposedly more efficient. Beam profile should be very good I am thinking a more well defined original PD32 beam profile. Guess I will find out when mine shows up.



Actually, the R5 bin suggests its the same efficiency as the xp-g2 R5 oof old. There are more efficient xp-g2's, but they would be s2, s3 or s4, the highest being 20% more efficient.
I do hope they later release a version with the s4 bin, which by now is also available in NW.

Can you tell anything about the Colourtemp? Is it 5000k, 4500k or 4000k?


----------



## redtruck (Dec 2, 2016)

Got mine today. Does your tail cap come off? Mine seems to be stuck or glued on. Strange that the button is a bit lower in profile than the previous gen yet it cannot tailstand.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 2, 2016)

theBelgian-my bad you are correct about the emitter. As for color temp I do not have any measuring equipment but having as many lights as I do I am going by the seat of my eyeballs. I would put it at 4500ishK. NOTE-do NOT try to change the low profile switch boot as I mentioned I was going to do so I could put in a lower profile Armytek V3 switch boot! The 2017 LD12 is an IP68 rated light and boy does Fenix mean it. I have wound up destroying the tail switch of my new 2017 LD12. Turns out the low profile switch boot it comes with is glued into place with a waterproof substance. Glad the 2017 LD12 is as cheap as it is as I ordered another one. Yes the 2017 LD12 is in my opinion so good that I just ordered up another one after ruining the first one I ordered the day I got it. When I get the new one on Monday or Tuesday I will post up some white wall beam shots...

Also-it is brighter than my 340 lumen PD32. No-the tail cap does NOT come off. I do not know what Fenix used to glue it in place but whatever they used is waterproof.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for your impressions and sucks you messed up the first one. I was hoping and praying that it would tail stand but not to be. If you tell me the head is potted I will forget about the tail standing and order one right now though. :naughty: 

QUOTE=CelticCross74;5009119]theBelgian-my bad you are correct about the emitter. As for color temp I do not have any measuring equipment but having as many lights as I do I am going by the seat of my eyeballs. I would put it at 4500ishK. NOTE-do NOT try to change the low profile switch boot as I mentioned I was going to do so I could put in a lower profile Armytek V3 switch boot! The 2017 LD12 is an IP68 rated light and boy does Fenix mean it. I have wound up destroying the tail switch of my new 2017 LD12. Turns out the low profile switch boot it comes with is glued into place with a waterproof substance. Glad the 2017 LD12 is as cheap as it is as I ordered another one. Yes the 2017 LD12 is in my opinion so good that I just ordered up another one after ruining the first one I ordered the day I got it. When I get the new one on Monday or Tuesday I will post up some white wall beam shots...

Also-it is brighter than my 340 lumen PD32. No-the tail cap does NOT come off. I do not know what Fenix used to glue it in place but whatever they used is waterproof.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 2, 2016)

I do not know if the head is potted or not. I am going to assume that it is. I have examined the underside of the head of the 2017 LD12 I wasted the switch on and there is no visible way to access the electronics in the head. This is going to be interesting. I am going to have a new 2017 LD12 on Monday and at the same time have a new 2017 LD12 head to use as maybe a spare or maybe there will be a tint difference oh so slightly? Also gotta note that the 800mah Fenix 14500 cells are some of the highest quality 14500's I have ever seen. The positive button top on them is huge.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Tachead (Dec 3, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> theBelgian-my bad you are correct about the emitter. As for color temp I do not have any measuring equipment but having as many lights as I do I am going by the seat of my eyeballs. I would put it at 4500ishK. NOTE-do NOT try to change the low profile switch boot as I mentioned I was going to do so I could put in a lower profile Armytek V3 switch boot! The 2017 LD12 is an IP68 rated light and boy does Fenix mean it. I have wound up destroying the tail switch of my new 2017 LD12. Turns out the low profile switch boot it comes with is glued into place with a waterproof substance. Glad the 2017 LD12 is as cheap as it is as I ordered another one. Yes the 2017 LD12 is in my opinion so good that I just ordered up another one after ruining the first one I ordered the day I got it. When I get the new one on Monday or Tuesday I will post up some white wall beam shots...
> 
> Also-it is brighter than my 340 lumen PD32. No-the tail cap does NOT come off. I do not know what Fenix used to glue it in place but whatever they used is waterproof.



Ruined? Why didn't you just re-glue the boot rim back on? It is likely just silicone they used. Plus, it would likely only be slightly less water resistant anyway without the sealant.


----------



## wolfgaze (Dec 3, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> and there is no visible way to access the electronics in the head.



Meaning individuals won't be able to modify these lights???

CC can you please describe the factory beam profile as far as the hotspot and spill are concerned? The older LD12 had a small and extremely well-defined hot spot... Wondering if the new version is much the same... Thanks....


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 3, 2016)

Wolf if you scroll up to post #38 he gives a description of the beam profile.


wolfgaze said:


> Meaning individuals won't be able to modify these lights???
> 
> CC can you please describe the factory beam profile as far as the hotspot and spill are concerned? The older LD12 had a small and extremely well-defined hot spot... Wondering if the new version is much the same... Thanks....


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 3, 2016)

redtruck said:


> Got mine today. Does your tail cap come off? Mine seems to be stuck or glued on. Strange that the button is a bit lower in profile than the previous gen yet it cannot tailstand.


Got mine today and I'm still doing some tests on it. My tail cap does not come off either and suspicion is that its glued on. Diagram in the manual shows battery insertion via unscrewing the head. So maybe its not meant to come off. Of note is that mine did not come with holster which I was a bit bummed. I'm assuming that Fenix is not providing a holster for them?

Initial test shows that its 5-39-87-159 lumens with an Eneloop. The turbo mode is very susceptible to a fully charged Eneloop to maintain its stated turbo brightness of 150 lumens. I'm still waiting for a 14500 battery to get fully charged. Glad I ordered a couple of Fenix 14500 batteries as my Keeppower and my EagleTac batteries are too fat. But further investigation shows that Fenix narrowed down the tube. Those two batteries slide with ease in the LD11. I also got one of Fenix new 1.5v rechargeable lithium ion batteries and though I was a little skeptical of them (they actually have a micro USB port right on the battery to charge), I am anxious to see how well the compare to an Eneloop and 14500.

Tint is similar to the HL50 headlamp which is neutral but with maybe a hint of green. Not so much that its an issue and you'd only notice it if comparing to something that I would consider a perfect neutral tint such as the HL50......but it is very close. And I'm sure it varies a little from unit to unit. I say I like the tint. I'd estimate around 5000k. Beam definitely tighter and smaller than HL50. Beam pattern is similar to any other XP-G2 light. [Edit: If anyone is familiar with the LD11, the new LD12 beam pattern pretty much looks identical now that I've had some time to play around with them.......just the the LD12 is neutral vs the cool white LD11]. No real rings present. There is an abrupt end at the spill. Beam pattern is very good in my opinion. Total diameter is the same as the LD11.

Some run time tests coming if I can figure out how to post a picture on CPF now that the latest free hosting site (Imgur) that I was using requires a login now. I may have to consult you guys on what to do there.

Edit: I have now charged my 14500 and this is what I get:

5-40-96-400 lumens. It edges my PD32, XPG2 just barely. So call this a little mini PD32 light. I really like this new LD12. I had some bad luck with previous LD12's once Fenix went over to the XP-G2 LED, or the Gen2 LD12's. I had two that would not regulate very well and did not perform like they should. So I was anxious to see how these new ones did. I felt pretty confident that there would be no problem because by utilizing an 4.20v battery, I knew the driver was totally new. This new LD12 has rock solid regulation from my initial observation looking at the light meter. I really like the light and I'm usually pretty picky. It's passed the tint test for me. I'm grateful that there is not 5 modes. I wish there was a holster. The switch is still kind of stiff like the new 2016 PD32. The light is a keeper for me. The final test is efficiency compared to other single AA, XP-G2 lights such as the LD11, EagleTac D25A, Nitecore MT10A and Jetbeam MK-I which have shown to be leaders in efficiency. Sorry I have no Zebralights to compare.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks hiuintahs! I was hoping you would pick one up and give your impressions. 


hiuintahs said:


> Got mine today and I'm still doing some tests on it. My tail cap does not come off either and suspicion is that its glued on. Diagram in the manual shows battery insertion via unscrewing the head. So maybe its not meant to come off. Of note is that mine did not come with holster which I was a bit bummed. I'm assuming that Fenix is not providing a holster for them?
> 
> Initial test shows that its 5-39-87-159 lumens with an Eneloop. The turbo mode is very susceptible to a fully charged Eneloop to maintain its stated turbo brightness of 150 lumens. I'm still waiting for a 14500 battery to get fully charged. Glad I ordered a couple of Fenix 14500 batteries as my Keeppower and my EagleTac batteries are too fat. But further investigation shows that Fenix narrowed down the tube. Those two batteries slide with ease in the LD11. I also got one of Fenix new 1.5v rechargeable lithium ion batteries and though I was a little skeptical of them (they actually have a micro USB port right on the battery to charge), I am anxious to see how well the compare to an Eneloop and 14500.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes, thanks hiuintahs for the careful description of this light(thanks CelticCross74 as well). Regarding the brightness levels, do you have an integrated sphere? I should receive it next week and it will be very interesting!


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 3, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> .....Regarding the brightness levels, do you have an integrated sphere?


No I do not have an integrated sphere so these levels are approximate. I use a home made lightbox........so it does represent a constant environment from which all of my lights are tested. After testing dozens of lights and comparing to manufacturers specs, I have a formula that converts Lux to lumens. Not sure what the +/- error might be......maybe 5%?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 3, 2016)

My 2017 LD12 came with a nice tiny little holster and a no name AA alkaline and a lanyard. Strange. I get my Fenix lights from Fenix Store here on CPF. 400 lumens? I knew this thing was cranking way above manufacturer spec! Even if your home made light box is off 10 or 15% this little 2017 LD12 is going to be a home run for Fenix and will likely be around a very long time. I will indeed post white wall beam shots of my incoming 2017 LD12. As mentioned I ruined the tail of the first one I got but the head is brand new and just fine. I will try the 1st head on the new incoming replacement to see if there is any noticeable tint or output difference. If so I will post white wall beam shots of that as well. Lastly I do not know what Fenix used to glue the switch boot into place but I am very confident it was no silicone. I literally had to rip it apart and tear it out which left behind a rubber ring in the aluminum well the boot sat in. Silicone is easy to remove. I even tried heating it up with a hair dryer but to no avail. The rest of the rubber stayed glued in place. I will attempt to post a pic of said destroyed tail piece and the inside of the head.


----------



## dbld49 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mine didn't come with a holster. There's no mention of one on the package of what's included. I wish it came with one though.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is a pic of the 2017 LD12 that I destroyed the tail of in the holster it came with. I got it from Fenix Store. Will note if my replacement 2017 LD12 also ordered from Fenix Store comes with another holster or not.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 4, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Here is a pic of the 2017 LD12 that I destroyed the tail of in the holster it came with. I got it from Fenix Store. Will note if my replacement 2017 LD12 also ordered from Fenix Store comes with another holster or not.


I wonder if that is something extra the Fenix-Store is providing. Product description definitely DOES NOT indicate that one is included. The holster looks just like the one that comes with the LD11.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 4, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 4, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> No I do not have an integrated sphere so these levels are approximate. I use a home made lightbox........so it does represent a constant environment from which all of my lights are tested. After testing dozens of lights and comparing to manufacturers specs, I have a formula that converts Lux to lumens. Not sure what the +/- error might be......maybe 5%?



I have used ceiling bounce test for long time and found a conversion from lux to lumens based on a lot of flashlights with a known measured lumen output. In many cases it's spot on correct either to stated value or integrated sphere value. Some lights differ a lot from the specification and then I know that the specs are not correct. So I definitely think your measurement is very accurate.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks indeed to hiuintahs and CelticCross74 for the reports!


----------



## wolfgaze (Dec 4, 2016)

How is the build quality?

Any additional thoughts on whether or not this light can be modded?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fenix is taking the IP68 rating very seriously as it is a huge selling point especially to people with any kind of enthusiasm for lights at all. Build quality on my now 3 Fenix IP68 rated lights the TK20R, FD41 and 2017 LD12 are ingot like. You would purposely have to take a heavy hammer to them to break them and even then they would probably still turn on...


----------



## colight (Dec 6, 2016)

CC, I can attest to that, as I know so many other people can! Some of my Fenix lights underwent more than their fair share of "drop tests" because I am more than a little rough on them, and while not surviving unscathed, I've not had a problem with a single one of them. Fenix is built to last!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 6, 2016)

USPS is at it again! My replacement 2017 LD12 was last scanned two days ago then "lost" in Tennessee! WOO HOO!! Here we go again!! Same crap happened with my TAC.


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 6, 2016)

I am looking to purchase my first quality LED and am very interested in the LD12 2017. As others have pointed out, most of the competition have gone with the "latest and greatest" XM-L2 emitter and Fenix has chosen to use the XP-G2 R5. Just wondering if anyone can explain why they made this decision and if it is even worth worrying about.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 6, 2016)

Yamabushi said:


> I use a Fenix AD401 Diffuser on my LD12. Soft flood with the lens flipped down; tight spot with it flipped back (the diffuser lens will flip 270 degrees to lay down along the body of the light).



It's good to know that that option is available.


----------



## kreisl (Dec 6, 2016)

sdcanoe said:


> I am looking to purchase my first quality LED and am very interested in the LD12 2017. As others have pointed out, most of the competition have gone with the "latest and greatest" XM-L2 emitter and Fenix has chosen to use the XP-G2 R5. Just wondering if anyone can explain why they made this decision and if it is even worth worrying about.



xm-l2 is old beer. as old as xp-g2 R5. xm-l2 proved not to be a successful emitter for small EDC lights with small reflectors. xm-l2 is practically absent in AAA lights, for example. you get more throw out of xp-g2 in LD12 than with xm-l2 in LD12. i wouldn't worry.

first quality LED light? once you have it, let us know how the alignment on your sample is, since your unit will *not have* nice alignment:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2017-Edition&p=5002012&viewfull=1#post5002012 

Yours will not have it. It's a promise. Most people don't care and if it's your first quality LED light, you'll probably not care either. So, all good! :wave:


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 6, 2016)

Kreisl,
Thank you for the information on the emitter, but I am not sure I understand the alignment issue?


----------



## kreisl (Dec 6, 2016)

sdcanoe said:


> I understand the alignment issue?



missing alignment is an esthetic issue to me. but maybe not to you.

i am a poser. most lights in my collection don't get any RL use.

so what's left is perfection in detail.

and alignment is one obvious detail.

With lights there is always some 'lottery' as to tint, LED centricity, and alignment (and other details).

such is China production.

please share photos of your light, when you get it.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 6, 2016)

sdcanoe said:


> I am looking to purchase my first quality LED and am very interested in the LD12 2017. As others have pointed out, most of the competition have gone with the "latest and greatest" XM-L2 emitter and Fenix has chosen to use the XP-G2 R5. Just wondering if anyone can explain why they made this decision and if it is even worth worrying about.


I wouldn't worry about it. Here is the deal. The newer LEDs are more efficient meaning that you get more lumens per watt of battery energy. However that benefit is mostly seen when driving the LED harder (above 100 lumens). Since the LD12 is designed for an AA battery, an XP-G2 works just fine since most of the usage isn't going to be in the hundreds of lumens. Granted, Fenix does allow the 14500 battery which can drive the XP-G2 harder than an NiMH battery. Most of the usage at that level would need to be for shorter momentary usage.............otherwise a 18650 driven light makes more sense.

Neutral LED offerings in lights is bit more scarce than the cool white versions. That said, I think we just have to be happy that Fenix offers this LD12 in neutral white even if it is the XP-G2 vs an XM-L2. The beam pattern would be different with XM-L2 (more floody). And just maybe Fenix thought that with the size of reflector they are using (AA battery size diameter tube), that the XP-G2 might be a better balance with the flood vs throw aspect.......not sure, but I have noticed that the head is bigger diameter than the body tube on the Nitecore MT10A XM-L2 single AA light. I will say I do like the beam pattern a lot on this LD12.

Not many do neutral and so you typically just be happy when you can find a light you like with one in it.

Over at Crees web site you can play with some interactive charting and compare specifications between different LEDs to see the difference between LEDs at various current drive levels.
Cree's product characterization chart
http://pct.cree.com/dt/index.html

Example at 150mA LED drive level:
XP-G2, R5 = 70.2 lumens, 0.421 watts
XM-L2, U2 = 78.2 lumens, 0.416 watts
XP-L, V3 = 76.8 lumens, 0.416 watts

Example at 700mA LED drive level:
XP-G2, R5 = 288.5 lumens, 2.128 watts
XM-L2, U2 = 341.7 lumens, 2.062 watts
XP-L, V3 = 331.4 lumens, 2.079 watts


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 6, 2016)

Well alright! After getting yelled at by the post master at my local post office over my lost new LD12 for 10 damn minutes about how my merely asking where my package was and getting accused of accusing the driver of stealing it they found it in the back. They just forgot to put it on the truck for delivery. AAAAAnnyways. There IS a tint difference between the head off the LD12 I wasted the switch on and the new one! The first head off the one I wasted has a slight green tint to it. The new LD12 does not at all it is very nice. I will try to capture this with my iPhone and post later.


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 6, 2016)

hiuintahs,
Thank you for the great explanation.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Dec 6, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Well alright! After getting yelled at by the post master at my local post office over my lost new LD12 for 10 damn minutes about how my merely asking where my package was and getting accused of accusing the driver of stealing it they found it in the back. They just forgot to put it on the truck for delivery. AAAAAnnyways. There IS a tint difference between the head off the LD12 I wasted the switch on and the new one! The first head off the one I wasted has a slight green tint to it. The new LD12 does not at all it is very nice. I will try to capture this with my iPhone and post later.



I hope they apologised to you CC74. Horrible service from USPS when they clearly drop the ball on this one. So it's another tiny lottery from Fenix? Am still planning to get the light anyway so we'll see.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 7, 2016)

Heck no the post master did not apologize. It is the same post master that came close to actually using foul language against me when they lost my TAC for 4 days. Same thing then as today. "Excuse me sir but the online tracking shows my package as being at X location on X date then delivered but I watched my mailbox at the exact time it was scanned and delivered as is shown on the USPS tracking page and there was no USPS truck anywhere near it at that time. Could you possibly help me find my package using the GPS records of the GPS tracking systems built into the scanners?"- Post master-"so what you are saying is you are accusing my driver of theft!! My drivers don't steal!! The package got delivered it was scanned at X time then put into your mailbox!! Do not come into my post office throwing around accusations of theft!!". That was the TAC situation. The driver just left it on the truck for 4 days missing it completely every day. The driver upon finding it and that it was days past its scheduled delivery date scanned it in as delivered at just before 4pm 4 days before it showed up mysteriously. The fact that the scan was shown to have been done 4 days after it was supposedly delivered drove me to consider having the post master fired.

Went through almost the same thing today. USPS last scanned the LD 12 package in Tennessee two days ago which was the day it was scheduled for delivery. After that nobody....NOBODY scanned the package at any point at all. Today after dealing with the post master whom I have NO idea how he remains employed in his position yelled at me the front desk workers whom are very very nice and polite found my package in the back sorting area of the post office still un scanned since Tennessee. Once the very nice calm and polite front desk woman found the package and brought it to me and handed it to me the post master stormed away back down to his office without saying anything else at ALL. He stormed off like he was about to hit some body. The very nice polite and calm front desk worker apologized profusely for his arrogance and told me almost all post masters act like that(!!!!). She calmly handed me my package and I left. The USPS tracking page still shows the package in Tennessee.

What I go through for good lights some times. Mad props to FENIX-STORE!!! They are the BEST!! When it comes to Fenix products there are no retailers that will go to the ends of the earth in terms of customer service like FENIX-STORE!! During the TAC debacle they went as far as to send me a second TAC at NO COST once I told them what I was going through with the post master. Once the original TAC package mysteriously appeared in my mail box days after it was supposed to be delivered and the snuck it into my mail box after 7pm at night which I found really bizarre I sent back the second TAC FENIX-STORE sent me for free. The second TAC showed up one day ahead of scheduled delivery ironically. Man....okay folks I am going to do my best to try and photo the difference between the two 2017 LD12 heads I now have with my iPhone 6 which after years of fumbling with actual digital cameras...it takes the most accurate photos lol. Will post up pics in a bit....
Original Head in HD. 2nd pic is new head in HD. 3rd pic is original head no HD what it looks like IRL, 4th pic is new head no HD what it looks like IRL


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 7, 2016)

I have just read about PWM and am wondering if the LD12 2017 shows signs of having it?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 7, 2016)

actually I dont think so. I could be wrong but it is only a 320 lumen light dont see why Fenix would resort to PWM for a low output light. Think its just slight variances in the emitters themselves...


----------



## Grijon (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you for the beamshots!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 7, 2016)

yw! Took way to much effort to post them. Downloading Windows 10 ruined everything...and the 4th pic I posted seems to have vanished....sigh. Its an amazing light folks. I am extremely impressed with it.


----------



## dhunley1 (Dec 7, 2016)

I ordered my nephew an LD11 since I like mine so much, but the one I received was a dud. Instead of getting another LD11, I decided to replace it with the LD12 2017. I'll test the function of the light, and if I like it enough, I'll order one for myself.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 7, 2016)

sdcanoe said:


> I have just read about PWM and am wondering if the LD12 2017 shows signs of having it?


None at all. All levels are current regulated. However the turbo output from any battery other than a 14500 won't hold constant regulation.


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 7, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> None at all. All levels are current regulated.



Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 8, 2016)

I am trying to figure out the battery choices for the LD12, so I started a new thread in the battery section. If anyone here would like to add their opinion, it would be appreciated.

Batteries for Fenix LD12 2017


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 9, 2016)

Up for your consideration is a run time comparison of the new Fenix 2017 LD12 with the LD11 at the Turbo and high levels for both an Eneloop battery and a 800mA 14500 battery. The 14500 battery in the LD12 is a Fenix 800mAh. The 14500 battery in the LD11 was the Keeppower 800mAh. To really be accurate I should use the same battery for both lights but the LD11 data was taken months ago and I just haven't got around to retest with my new Fenix batteries. Lets just call them pretty much the same capacity for now.

Later I will show some comparisons between different lights. but for now this is just a comparison between LD11 and LD12 and between the two highest modes and the two different battery types.







My first observation is that the LD12 is a flop in turbo mode with an Eneloop battery and that the driver is more suited to a 14500 battery. This is opposite of what I saw with the Nitecore MT10A which had excellent boost driver for Eneloop but sort of copped out with PWM for the 14500. OK so this is still current driven in the turbo mode for Eneloop but it struggles to hold a constant level.

In turbo mode, the 14500 starts out near 400 lumens (that's about what 22000 lux in my light box equates to). It pretty much holds that level for 5 1/2 minutes. Then it drops down to level 3 (which is the high mode). When doing a run time test starting out in the high mode (level 3), it runs just slightly longer than turbo because it didn't lose the initial energy that turbo mode extracts. Note that the Eneloop in level 3 has pretty much the same run time as the 14500 which tells me that my 2000mA Eneloop and the 800mA 14500 have about the same amount of energy. I noticed that the output level sags a little over time with the Eneloop. But that is not to be of concern as the efficiency is still good. Again I need to show comparisons between other lights running the Eneloop.

Now lets compare to the LD11. The LD11 doesn't have a step down since it isn't pushing the output as high as the LD12. Thus you get a longer run time at that level which it holds pretty consistent around 190 lumens. With an Eneloop battery, it has about the same run time but at a lower level. Since the Eneloop and the 14500 battery have about the same amount of output and run time at a lower level, it shows us that you don't get the full capacity (2000mAh) when pulling a heavy load. Still though the Eneloop is way better than an alkaline but not as good at heavy loads as the lithium ion.

Conclusion on these lights that have 14500 capability is that an Eneloop battery cannot output the current for consistent flat line regulation at levels above 140 lumens or thereabouts from what I have seen. Whenever they try, it looks like it really drains the battery. Since it looks like the 14500 and the Eneloop have the same energy, I think the new LD12 is better suited for a 14500 or if using an Eneloop just use the first 3 modes as the output will be the same as the 14500 and probably about the same run time too.

This next chart is a comparison with other popular single AA lights which I have considered to be among my most efficient and well regulated that I have in my collection. These were all tested with a freshly charged 2000mAh Eneloop battery. On this particular chart, I have listed from top to bottom in order of efficiency.......the top of the list is the most efficient. That would be the area under the curve. Of note is that the LD12 2017 has a pathetic turbo output for the Eneloop.......rather disappointing. Most single AA lights just have 3 modes, with a couple of exceptions with the Nitecore MT10A and this new 2017 LD12. So there really isn't a max or high level that I can compare the LD12 to. Fenix is doing something weird with their boost in trying to get max output out of an Eneloop and it is screwing up the efficiency and I ask.........what's the point of even having that level? I think the 2017 LD12 performs well a 14500 battery and good at the lower levels with all other batteries. But don't waste precious battery energy on turbo with any battery besides a 14500.

The next level down (level 3) is a lot lower than everyone elses max mode and as such it has a longer run time. The area under the curve then puts that as the most efficient I have on this chart. But is it really a good comparison since the LD12 really doesn't have a good max mode with the Eneloop battery like so many of the other lights. It's like it in-between everyone else's max and medium.

Note the Fenix LD11 didn't make it into my top tier nor did the Fenix E12.........that is.......at least not at the high or max level. The LD11 is close to the Jetbeam PA10 in efficiency as you can see from the chart above so its close I just didn't want to clutter the chart anymore. When we drop down to medium level the E12 does real well. That is because the XP-E2 isn't a good LED to be driven hard at higher levels. Note how well the MT10A does with the XM-L2 LED at the high levels. When at the lower levels, it loses the lead and drops down below #10. So its all interesting.






In conclusion, I'm sort of disappointed with the 2017 LD12 because of the turbo level with any battery other than a 14500........but I like the light because all other levels are efficient and it performs well with a 14500 battery. And to top if off I like the neutral tint. I plan to keep it.


----------



## dhunley1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting, hiuintahs!


----------



## kreisl (Dec 9, 2016)

i seem to have too many M cone cells in my eyes.

i can't see anything here, too small a picture size.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the graph hiuintahs,

I am still waiting for the LD12 and based on your graph I am glad I didn't order more than one. Too bad performance at turbomode with Eneloop. If turbomode is not much higher brightness than stated as well? And if high mode also is higher and is regulated?


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 9, 2016)

hiuintahs,

I was unable to convert lux to lumens, so I find it hard to read the graph but if I understand correctly, the LD12 2017 does not run at 150 lumens for 1h. 45min. (with eneloop) as stated in the specs?


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 9, 2016)

sdcanoe said:


> hiuintahs,
> 
> I was unable to convert lux to lumens, so I find it hard to read the graph but if I understand correctly, the LD12 2017 does not run at 150 lumens for 1h. 45min. (with eneloop) as stated in the specs?


That is correct. I ran the test twice. First time is seen in the first picture and 2nd time in the 2nd picture. So it is what it is I guess. I think its a great light. I never have been that excited about running any brand of single AA light with an AA battery (not 14500) at the max mode.........simply from the standpoint that I knew that the driver circuit was trying to extract a heavy load from the battery which causes a short run time. But this one that I tested is especially bad.

I wonder if I have a bad light. I have a 2nd light that I bought and was just waiting to see how things tested out as to whether to keep the 2nd one or not. So I think I will run the turbo test on that one too. I'm running a test at level two right now and so that will take many hours. I'll report back, probably tomorrow, as I'm thinking level two is going to run way into the night.

As far as lux conversion to lumens. Well that is dependent on the surroundings of where the light meter is placed. For me its in a milk carton sized box with white walls, so its a controlled environment that is the same for every light I test. I have an equation of lumens = (lux * 17.85)/1000 and that will get you close approximation of lumens if you want to do some interpolation on the graph. Now that equation only works for my light box.

Edit:
I aborted the longer test that I had started as I can let that run through the night. So now I'm running another test right now on the 2nd light. Should be done in an hour.

2nd Edit:
I'm done with the test on the 2nd LD12 and it does the same thing as the first on Turbo with an Eneloop.......
One thing the LD11 does that is different than the LD12 is that with an Eneloop battery it only has 3 modes before strobe. With a 14500 it has 4 modes and then strobe. So it deliberately masks off the 4th mode with an AA battery. I like that feature.


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 9, 2016)

hiuintahs,

Thank you. I have learned a lot about flashlights over the past few days.


----------



## wolfgaze (Dec 9, 2016)

Has anyone attempted to take their light apart? 

Can the LED in this light be swapped out fairly easily?


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 9, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Has anyone attempted to take their light apart?
> 
> Can the LED in this light be swapped out fairly easily?


Short answer is not very easily. I've taken the head apart on the older LD12 and on PD32's. Fenix glues the threads on the head. So it was real hard to get apart. I had to use two rubber strap wrenches and a vice. I imagine this new LD12 is the same. Once apart then you can change the LED if you are familiar with reflowing these high power surface mount leds.


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 10, 2016)

So, Fenix went cheap. They could have easily sourced an xp-g2 with an S2 bin @4500K, S3 bin @5500K, S4 [email protected]
{Xeno made two limited edition ES1 lights: one in Titanium, the other in Brass. Both use xp-g2 S4}

Maybe more voltage will help Turbo mode efficiency? Cue the crAA 14505.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 10, 2016)

Can anyone provide some side by side photos of the LD12 and the LD11?


----------



## sdcanoe (Dec 11, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> 2nd Edit:
> I'm done with the test on the 2nd LD12 and it does the same thing as the first on Turbo with an Eneloop.......
> One thing the LD11 does that is different than the LD12 is that with an Eneloop battery it only has 3 modes before strobe. With a 14500 it has 4 modes and then strobe. So it deliberately masks off the 4th mode with an AA battery. I like that feature.



That is very disappointing. I think for now, I will keep searching.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 11, 2016)

hiuintas that was some awesome work! Those charts were really hard for me to look at though but thats my fault for having an eyeglass prescription 2 years expired lol. I myself just received 4 fresh new Orbtronic 840mah 14500's(they are shorter than the 840mah Keeppower 14500's they just fit better)and so far they just rock!! It does kinda blow that Eneloops are pretty much pointless in the new light. As for taking this light apart to change out the emitter good luck you are going to need it. I do not know what kind of thread lock they used but it is either lots of the red loc tite or something else that has more water resistance that may even be harder to break loose. I am not to familiar with the XPG2 emitters I have only had a few lights with them. They all have been awesome though. I have no idea what XPG2 variant is in my Armytek Predator Pro V2.5 but it is freaking incredible. The out put for me is perfect for a nice small slim pocket EDC light. The only change I would hypothetically make is possibly putting in a TIR optic...


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 12, 2016)

Today I received the light. As usual good Fenix quality. First I tried to loosen the tailcap but it's stuck, I think I read about it above also. The feeling when I loosen and tighten the head is very smooth and everything feels high mechanical quality and precision. 
The wall of the body is pretty thick and when I knock at the glass lens it gives a very stiff and mute sound which shows it's pretty thick as well. Consequently this light feels very reliable. 

The tint is very neutral white in my eyes and the beam provides a decent throw. While the performance at turbomode with Eneloop is bad the performance at high mode is good, and I think can accept that. 70lm is a very useful brightness level and adequate for many situations. I hope it will perform good with alkaline at 70lm too. I tried it with AW 14500 as well and the lightmeter shows that 320lm definitely is not an exaggerated value for turbomode. Even the high mode was brighter than with AA, but just very slightly. 

While Fenix could do better with the performance at turbomode with NiMh cell I wonder if the result will be significantly better with a lithium L91? If someone else doesn't perform runtime tests with alkalines at high mode and L91 at turbomode I will do it. 
Despite the bad performance at turbomode with AA cell I find this light still good. The several battery options can't be a drawback. Unfortunately it isn't tailstandable.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 12, 2016)

L91's should be much more solid performers than Eneloops. 3000mah and up to 1.7v out of a recent manufacture fresh packages...expensive as heck over time though..


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 12, 2016)

sdcanoe said:


> That is very disappointing. I think for now, I will keep searching.


I wouldn't worry too much about the issue with poor run time on Turbo with an Eneloop because the other 3 modes are very good. Most of the time, one wouldn't use turbo mode very long anyhow because it depletes the battery too fast even if it was regulated like the others. If you like everything else about the light, I'd still consider it.



CelticCross74 said:


> hiuintas that was some awesome work! Those charts were really hard for me to look at though but thats my fault for having an eyeglass prescription 2 years expired lol.........


I changed the line width so they should look better now. Also I converted the 'Y' axis from lux to lumens.



gurdygurds said:


> Can anyone provide some side by side photos of the LD12 and the LD11?


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 12, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> ............. I wonder if the result will be significantly better with a lithium L91? If someone else doesn't perform runtime tests with alkalines at high mode and L91 at turbomode I will do it.
> Despite the bad performance at turbomode with AA cell I find this light still good. The several battery options can't be a drawback.........


I would be interested to see if you find the same short run time on Turbo mode as I did on an Eneloop. Glad you are liking the light. I still do. I mostly use a 14500 in mine but its nice to know it will take all the AA's.



CelticCross74 said:


> L91's should be much more solid performers than Eneloops. 3000mah and up to 1.7v out of a recent manufacture fresh packages...expensive as heck over time though..


A few months back I ran a test on the LD11 with an alkaline, L91, 14500 and Eneloop. I'll post the graph up later today. I'm sure the LD12 would have similar results when comparing different battery chemistries. What I found is that the L91 has quite a bit longer un time than all the other batteries at the mid to lower levels. At turbo, it had the same issue kind of short run time like the Eneloop does on Turbo, which means that the capacity of the battery is rated higher at the lower discharge rates.

Edit: 
I posted graphs over in the battery forum:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ies-for-Fenix-LD12-2017&p=5014789#post5014789


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 7, 2017)

Ordered one of these today from the sale section over at Fenix Outfitters. Ready to get it and start EDCing it. I also picked up a Fenix 14500 although I'm not sure yet whether I will edc it with the 14500 or an eneloop.


----------



## gilson65 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah received mine today awesome love the neutral white


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the side-switch last-mode memory UI but I have to admit that with the Fenix LD12 they did a very nice job: with 14500 compatibility, neutral white, and the new side button, it's a nice all-rounder! I just wish the low would have been a few lumens lower!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 11, 2017)

Well I got really exicted yesterday and then really let down about 15 minutes later. Came home to my LD12 in the mailbox but after opening the package discovered I was accidently shipped an original LD12 and not the 2017 version. I went ahead an tossed an eneloop in it just out of curiosity and found it to be an ok light but I'm not a fan of the cool white. I do like everything else about it so now I am looking even more towards getting the 2017. I contacted Fenix Outfitters so now I just have to wait until M8nday to see what is going to happen.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 12, 2017)

Tac Gunner said:


> Well I got really exicted yesterday and then really let down about 15 minutes later. Came home to my LD12 in the mailbox but after opening the package discovered I was accidently shipped an original LD12 and not the 2017 version. I went ahead an tossed an eneloop in it just out of curiosity and found it to be an ok light but I'm not a fan of the cool white. I do like everything else about it so now I am looking even more towards getting the 2017. I contacted Fenix Outfitters so now I just have to wait until M8nday to see what is going to happen.


Hopefully they will just send you the 2017 model and tell you to keep the CW one also. I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 12, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Hopefully they will just send you the 2017 model and tell you to keep the CW one also. I'll keep my fingers crossed


+1


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 12, 2017)

Tac Gunner said:


> Ordered one of these today from the sale section over at Fenix Outfitters.........


You probably ordered the wrong LD12 . I haven't seen any of the LD12, 2017 lights on sale at those particular stores. I know Fenix Outfitters and Fenix Store are the same company. In the "Insider" deals area of Fenix Store they have the original LD12 discounted as the original LD12 has been discontinued. I wasn't aware of any "sale section" at Fenix Outfitters......but I could be wrong. At any rate, I'm sure they would take it back.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 12, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Hopefully they will just send you the 2017 model and tell you to keep the CW one also. I'll keep my fingers crossed





Labrador72 said:


> +1



Is it bad I have also hoped this lol



hiuintahs said:


> You probably ordered the wrong LD12 . I haven't seen any of the LD12, 2017 lights on sale at those particular stores. I know Fenix Outfitters and Fenix Store are the same company. In the "Insider" deals area of Fenix Store they have the original LD12 discounted as the original LD12 has been discontinued. I wasn't aware of any "sale section" at Fenix Outfitters......but I could be wrong. At any rate, I'm sure they would take it back.



I thought maybe I had done just that but I checked my order online as well as the invoice in my package and they both show I purchased a LD12 2017. Here is the link to the sale section at Fenix Outfitters https://www.fenixoutfitters.com/sale-items/


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 13, 2017)

Tac Gunner said:


> I thought maybe I had done just that but I checked my order online as well as the invoice in my package and they both show I purchased a LD12 2017. Here is the link to the sale section at Fenix Outfitters https://www.fenixoutfitters.com/sale-items/


Thanks, I see that sale area now. I'd suggest a return of the LD12 and go for the 2017 version then since the 2017 version not only comes with neutral tint, but also has the capability to run a 14500.


----------



## Collect4Fun (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the great info on this light. Looks to be a great EDC and on my short list of "must own soon"!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 16, 2017)

My light is out for delivery, should be there when I get home today. Hopefully it is tue 2017, I'm ready to start EDCing it.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Mar 16, 2017)

Labrador72 said:


> I'm not a fan of the side-switch last-mode memory UI but I have to admit that with the Fenix LD12 they did a very nice job: with 14500 compatibility, neutral white, and the new side button, it's a nice all-rounder! I just wish the low would have been a few lumens lower!



I had the same problem try Zebralight sc52w. AA/14500 comparable 500 lumens with 14500. Great light.


----------



## asimzb (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello everyone

This is my first post, I just bought Fenix LD12 2017 and as everyone mentioned, the tailcap is sealed with glue. can someone tell me how can I remove it without totally destroying or ripping it apart. is there ANY way I can remove it and use it as normal unglued tailcap. water sealing is not issue for me. I just want a normal removable tailcap, also the images that someone posted about ruined tailcap, I could't understand how much is it ruined or is it totally broken (may be not clear images). sorry but English is not my native language so i couldn't figure out the phrase "left behind a rubber ring in the aluminum well the boot sat in" 
does that mean the tailcap just broken from the threads . 

Thanks.


----------



## hiuintahs (Oct 2, 2018)

asimzb said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> This is my first post, I just bought Fenix LD12 2017 and as everyone mentioned, the tailcap is sealed with glue. can someone tell me how can I remove it without totally destroying or ripping it apart. is there ANY way I can remove it and use it as normal unglued tailcap. water sealing is not issue for me. I just want a normal removable tailcap, also the images that someone posted about ruined tailcap, I could't understand how much is it ruined or is it totally broken (may be not clear images). sorry but English is not my native language so i couldn't figure out the phrase "left behind a rubber ring in the aluminum well the boot sat in"
> does that mean the tailcap just broken from the threads .
> ...


You're referring to CelticCross74's post #53. He changed out the stiff tail cap switch rubber boot on a Fenix PD32 and when Fenix brought the 2017 LD12 to market, they also had a fairly stiff tail cap switch.............so I think he thought he'd be able to also remove this one on the LD12. However it;s very tightly glued on and he evidently ruined his light by trying. This terminology: "left behind a rubber ring in the aluminum well the boot sat in" is just referring to what broke apart and still left in the light........mainly he's referring to the rubber boot and how its also glued in. At least that is how I understand it. Point is: I would not even consider trying to remove this tail cap based on his experience.

Why do you want a removable tail cap? I know its nice to have this feature, but this light evidently is seriously designed to not have it removed.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 19, 2020)

Anyone know the refresh cycle on these Fenix lights? Should we expect to see a new LD12 coming soon being that it is almost 2021?


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 20, 2020)

Alright I tried this the polite way but now it's time to get nasty! TELL ME!! SOMEONE TELL ME NOW FOR POOPS SAKE!!! WHEN WILL FENIX REFRESH THE LD12?!!!


gurdygurds said:


> Anyone know the refresh cycle on these Fenix lights? Should we expect to see a new LD12 coming soon being that it is almost 2021?


----------

